# best ceiling paint?



## Ole34

yeah blame it on the paint lol....................:wink:


----------



## tcleve4911

Sherwin Williams...........


----------



## jsheridan

Fran, what you need is less high hiding paint and more flat paint. Don't know where you live or what's available to you. I like Ben Moore Super Spec flat, BM Muresco, or BM's new waterborne ceiling flat, MAB Fresh Kote Flat, Finnaren & Haley Carefree Flat. Specify to your dealer that you need dead flat. Not all flat wall paints are good for ceilings. You want the least sheen possible, dead flat. Get a good quality 1/2 cover or lambswool, apply the paint generously and uniformly. Roll one half of the ceiling two roller widths, then do the other half two widths, overlapping side to side and back into the previous rolled area. Go back and forth in this fashion across the whole ceiling. Back and forth.


----------



## NCpaint1

BM waterborne ceiling paint. Probably the best on the market at this time. If its a large ceiling, and you are having trouble moving fast enough to maintain a wet edge, you can always use an oil flat.


----------



## Gymschu

Great advice on the Benny Moore products. Since I have an SW paint store nearby, I use a lot of their Classic 99 Ceiling white (flat). I think they changed the name recently to "Brilliance." Anyway, it's a great product for textured ceilings as it soaks up evenly into the texture & usually takes only one coat. It covers very well.


----------



## jsheridan

NCPaint, where have you last seen a flat oil? I would love for flat oil to still be available, and an eggshell. I think it has to do with the regulation in my area that restricts availability. Maybe it would be better, imho, if Fran added some Floetrol and moved fast to increase wet edge time rather than tackling an oil ceiling.


----------



## NCpaint1

BM 306 Calcimine Recoater ...aka oil flat.  floetrol is fine, but people tend to overuse it and cause more problems. Flat oil isn't a big deal really, just use throw away stuff and skip cleanup.

**and I last saw flat oil in my store this morning.


----------



## Edgar214

I just used Kelly Moore 550 flat white on my ceilings. It did a great job.
Mike


----------



## Edgar214

OLE-34, Why are you so RUDE!!
Mike


----------



## jsheridan

Uh-Oh, catfight.


----------



## Edgar214

Not me. I asked my question and got a typical answer. I will not respond further to someone that calls childlike names in manner that can't be addressed in person. 
Mike


----------



## Ole34

forget about it..............delete post


----------



## Faron79

Hmmmm...

Nobody's mentioned C2's Ceiling-paint (L8150) yet!

Looks perfect on our ceiling. I'm VERY pleased with it....and I'm d*mn fussy.

We also go thru lots of the ACE-Royal Ceiling-paint too.

Faron


----------



## Matthewt1970

I have probably used more of this paint than I ever will of any other kind of paint as long as I live. The stuff kicks butt and is priced in the low 20's a gallon.


----------



## chrisn

Matthewt1970 said:


> I have probably used more of this paint than I ever will of any other kind of paint as long as I live. The stuff kicks butt and is priced in the low 20's a gallon.


 
I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## gravespinner

Does that apply for bathroom ceilings as well?

There is a 5 year old thread on bathroom ceiling paint but wondered what is best now. It is part new ceiling and part old and I just sealed/primed with Zinsser 1-2-3.

Flat or semi-gloss and specialized bathroom or ceiling?

Thanks


----------



## Whybenormal

The current issue of Consumer Reports has a great article on paints. Might be worth looking at.


----------



## Matthewt1970

Whybenormal said:


> The current issue of Consumer Reports has a great article on paints. Might be worth looking at.


Here we go again.....


----------



## Edgar214

I still use the Zinsser Perma White for my bathroom ceilings.
Mike


----------



## chrisn

Edgar214 said:


> I still use the Zinsser Perma White for my bathroom ceilings.
> Mike


For a bath with a shower, I would also:yes: or put a couple coats of satin or eggshell up there.


----------



## chrisn

Matthewt1970 said:


> Here we go again.....




let's NOT:no:


----------



## gravespinner

Whybenormal said:


> The current issue of Consumer Reports has a great article on paints. Might be worth looking at.


Thanks for the reply. I was going to get it, but decided to add the cost to my donation to the Christchurch earthquake relief. Perhaps you could recommend a magazine for disaster relief as your contribution.


----------



## gravespinner

Edgar214 said:


> I still use the Zinsser Perma White for my bathroom ceilings.
> Mike


From my reading on that paint, there have been several comments on the length of time required to get rid of the smell. Have you had any problems that way?


----------



## Edgar214

No not really.
Mike


----------



## NCpaint1

gravespinner said:


> From my reading on that paint, there have been several comments on the length of time required to get rid of the smell. Have you had any problems that way?


Its the mildewcide in the paint that makes the smell linger. Some people are more sensitive to it than others. Are you having problems with mildew? Aura Bath & Spa is very good for a bathroom, with minimal odor if any, plus it will resist streaking in dark colors....Perma White is only available in lighter colors.

Aura Bath & Spa

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...ages/paint/prd_532&_pageLabel=fh_findproducts


----------



## jsheridan

NC, thanks for the reminder of the bath and spa. I have to do a bath ceiling prone to mildew and was thinking of the perma-white. This ceiling, which has no fan, but no steam damage, has mildew. I know it will come back because of the environment. I'm taking your word, do I use bath and spa or the perma-white? I need the strongest product of the two. Pressure's on. I know how to get to North Carolina.:whistling2:


----------



## NCpaint1

jsheridan said:


> This ceiling, which has no fan, but no steam damage, has mildew. I know it will come back because of the environment. I'm taking your word, do I use bath and spa or the perma-white? I need the strongest product of the two. Pressure's on. I know how to get to North Carolina.:whistling2:


If there is no problems with streaking, maybe check out Eco Spec Silver. Its an anti-microbial finish containing silver...meaning mildew cant grow on it. 

That might be the best option

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...p=productcatalog/product_pages/paint/prd_0474


Out of the other 2 products, they're both really good. The Bath & Spa will have less odor and more color options :thumbup:

Keep looking for me in North Carolina....I'll be safe here freezing my butt off in Michigan :laughing:


----------



## jsheridan

> Keep looking for me in North Carolina....I'll be safe here freezing my butt off in Michigan :laughing:


You got me on that one buddy. My very first thought was NC means North Carolina, and still does, even after I learned it stands for North Cromwell. I've even been to your website. Funny how the mind works.

Anyway, the ceiling will be in white dove, BM. The doctor likes to take hot, steamy showers. Looked up the silver, I like the sound of it. Will it stand up under the use it will get? The current ceiling doesn't seem to be anything higher than an eggshell and it held up, except for the mildew. I'm always concerned when I use anything with "Eco" in front of it. Lettuce juice is no substitute for chemicals. 
Freezing _my but off _in Cape May.


----------



## NCpaint1

In darker colors the Bath & Spa will be much better. Keep in mind to that most paints that contain mildewcides are sacrificial. The mildewcides wear off over time...The Eco Spec Silver doesnt wear out.

All of BM's new products are more environmentally friendly. They all use their new 0 VOC 100% acrylic tint system.

It sounds like that bathroom needs a fan, or a bigger, higher CFM fan...or they just simply need to turn it on when showering.


----------



## jsheridan

It's a fairly large bath. I'm more concerned with the mildew. I'll go with the silver eggshell. thanks.


----------



## gravespinner

Thanks to all who replied. I went with the Zinsser Perma-White. It does say low odor on it, and although there is a smell, if it goes away in a week or less I can live with it. 

I have redone 2 bathrooms (one finished and the other close) and I noticed the fan in the first one does not remove a lot of the moisture after a shower, so I may redo that one as well.


----------



## Edgar214

Excellent choice.
Mike


----------



## chrisn

gravespinner said:


> Thanks to all who replied. I went with the Zinsser Perma-White. It does say low odor on it, and although there is a smell, if it goes away in a week or less I can live with it.
> 
> I have redone 2 bathrooms (one finished and the other close) and I noticed the fan in the first one does not remove a lot of the moisture after a shower, so I may redo that one as well.


That would be the the wisest thing to do:yes:


----------



## jawadesign

jsheridan said:


> Fran, what you need is less high hiding paint and more flat paint. Don't know where you live or what's available to you. I like Ben Moore Super Spec flat, BM Muresco, or BM's new waterborne ceiling flat, MAB Fresh Kote Flat, Finnaren & Haley Carefree Flat. Specify to your dealer that you need dead flat. Not all flat wall paints are good for ceilings. You want the least sheen possible, dead flat. Get a good quality 1/2 cover or lambswool, apply the paint generously and uniformly. Roll one half of the ceiling two roller widths, then do the other half two widths, overlapping side to side and back into the previous rolled area. Go back and forth in this fashion across the whole ceiling. Back and forth.


 
Are there any updates on which *ceiling paint* (for new primed walls) is best NOW? It seems paint and brands come and go in terms of quality or they're re-branded under a new name. I have a lot of ceilings to paint near term.

Also, I have two different whites I'm considering, depending on what color is in that room. Do the PRO's paint a lighter or brighter white knowing that it will appear darker to the eye vs. what they see on a paint chip or just looking into the can? The thought came to me yesterday after looking at my coffee white paint chip and the can lights in the one room. It's all down light with some light reflectiing off the top of the walls and objects in the room back into the ceiling... the ceiling and walls will be seperated by a lighter colored 4" crown molding.


TIA, 
James


----------



## Brushjockey

Jawa- sometimes it really helps to prime new ceilings first- dont brush first- roll as tight as you can with the primer and cut after. Seems like the first thing to hit a new ceiling will always show- and brush banding is hard to get rid of.
Then I would use any of the BM ceilings that JS said- super spec or BM waterborne ceiling if it is a color- Muresco if just a ceiling white.
The primer will help the finish spread more evenly and faster.
If you don't know about 18" rollers- ceiling work is a great place to use them. ( or 14, which I use but need to be special ordered)


----------



## jawadesign

Thanks BJ,

So are you impartial to using *SW* products? I only bring it up because I was leaning towards their products, they are more willing on price than *BM*. 

PrepRite 200 (primer)
Brilliance (ceiling paint)

I planned on using 12” rollers as much as I could, the 18’s seem too large to keep a steady stroke, at least for me. I guess I could cut and trim a 18” roller to a 14”, giving me a 4” as touch up roller. But that may get pricey unless I clean, spin or bag my 14” rollers each day.

Any comments on going to a shade lighter in terms of white, ie ultra bright white will appear just white on the ceiling, especially at night with table lamps on.


James


----------



## Brushjockey

I don't use SW , so I can't comment so much on them. Not saying that they don't have good products, but where I am BM rules the pro repaint and Dec market.
What is your wall color- and why do you think you need a overly white ceiling? All the above will disperse light well, flats are intended to not be reflective. All will also be plenty white, but you can split hairs on degrees.
BTW- the Super spec flat is a contractor grade- good price. I wouldn't like it for walls- but it does work well for ceilings. - I have used SS eggshell extensively for walls before the new mattes came out.


----------



## jawadesign

I was just making sure you didn't have a bad experience with a specific SW product... 

My kitch/entertainment room 11x25 walls will be a soft (light) yellow, white trim with dark (mocha) colored kitch cabinets. Not sure whether I'm going wtih a light or dark countertop yet. I don't want bright white trim next to the darker colored cabinets. I prefer a more yellow, off-white color on the room trim (coffee white (BEHR) to be specific), with a polar bear white on the ceiling. I was going to go with a darker (wht) on the ceiling, but after bringing the large color chips into the room I changed my mind. After holding up the chips near the ceiling I noticed the polar bear white looked the same as the darker coffee white in the horizontal position. This is why I ask the question, should I go with an ultra bright white (flat) *ceiling paint* and call it a day? 

I know the wet paint, chip and actual paint applied will always appear different. I never realized the 50 avail. shades of white could make such an impact until I started picking out interior colors!!


James


----------



## Brushjockey

The one part about all that I would say- is don't use Behr for your trim. While in many minds it is less than "optimal" for walls- it has really bad blocking ( stickiness) problems on trim. Don't skimp for trim- because a little goes a long way. 
If you need that color- take it to SW and get Pro Classic WB satin matched.

The trim will appear a little lighter due to it being a sheened paint- will reflect light more. But it will also be more of a focus than the ceiling. 

One way of dealing with it that decs will use, is use the same color- different sheens for ww and ceiling. They will look different as explained, but will not fight in color.
The keep it simple technique..


----------



## ltd

here's what i use on all my ceilings, s/w super paint. in extra white flat my trim is super paint semi in the same color, if i want to get fancy ill go pro classic on the trim,but you have to know what your doing with that paint. anywho i ask my clients what they want on the ceiling and trim and we always go extra white ,never a second thought. i cant remember the last time i used anything but extra white. if you do want to tweak it a little look at dover white .


----------



## jawadesign

BJ, I agree. The BEHR and in my experience GLIDDEN both have a tack to them, even after a few years of drytime... lol! But I made the mistake of buying 4g of polar bear white and 5g of coffee white, both non-refundable!
So I plan on using them... I have a ton of trim, plan to spot strip it, oil prime those areas and use Gripper basically everywhere else after scrubbing it clean. It's worked for me so far. If someone wants to feel up my crown molding or base boards, that's their prerogative, lol!

LTD, thanks for the input. My plan was to use SW-Brillance-ceiling paint. Any reason you use the SW superpaint over the brilliance?

Interesting that you both mention same white, but different sheens for ceiling and trim. It does make sense though!


James


----------



## ltd

yea brilliance is a good paint for ceilings its what painters call a dead flat paint meaning it wont show any imperfections. super paint flat has a very slight sheen that is only noticeable looking at it at a slight angle.what this does is it makes it a more durable paint so imo its the best of both worlds beautiful and durable. you might say well how durable does a ceiling paint have to be? i don't know


----------

